# Message us button placement



## Chickenstrip (9/2/21)

Hey there. Just wanted to let you guys know that the mobile placement of your "message us" button is in an awful position. I am yet to visit the site and not have it open at least 3 times accidentally. 

It's caused me to leave your site every single time and look elsewhere. Only reason I returned to order was because no one else had the product in stock.

Otherwise all good. But something to seriously consider. I can absolutely guarantee that I'm not the only one with this issue. 

Aside from that I was very happy with the service and my product. (Mixx)

Cheers

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Munro31 (9/2/21)

Are you talking about Sir Vape? That ninja button is very irritating!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Chickenstrip (9/2/21)

Munro31 said:


> Are you talking about Sir Vape? That ninja button is very irritating!


Yes I am indeed.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (10/2/21)

Thought it was only me that found it irritating as hell. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape (10/2/21)

Thanks for the feedback guys, Our site will soon be totally revamped and yes it is something we are aware of especially on mobile. This will be sorted,

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Chickenstrip (10/2/21)

Sir Vape said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys, Our site will soon be totally revamped and yes it is something we are aware of especially on mobile. This will be sorted,


Great stuff.


----------

